# New to bowfishing



## CraigM (Feb 27, 2011)

As the title states, I'm just getting started out.  I have an older Kodiak that I'd like to set up.  I'm trying my best to stay on a fairly conservative budget but have a couple of questions.

What type and brand of reel would be good to start out with?

What type of sight would be good to use?

And what type and weight line would y'all recommend?


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Feb 27, 2011)

In my opinion just buy a AMS bow rig and it comes with 200lbs line. I love my reel it has never let me down. Go with Muzzy broad heads that allow to remove fish with a few turns. I am not sure the name of the broad heads but I will look for it. No one that I fish with use a sight. As all I can suggest is anchor and aim low and practice. Good luck .


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Feb 27, 2011)

Muzzy reel, no sight, 200lbs fast flight line. You can get all this stuff from backwater bowfishing. The ams bottle reel is a pain imo.


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2011)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> Muzzy reel, no sight, 200lbs fast flight line. You can get all this stuff from backwater bowfishing. The ams bottle reel is a pain imo.



X2


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 4, 2011)

x3. never go cheap on the reel. That will be the first thing you break.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 4, 2011)

My son has muzzy reel and it sucks!


----------



## FOD (Mar 4, 2011)

Retreiver kit.Comes with reel w/line,arrow,rest.pretty much everything you need to shoot fish.been shooting the same retriever 5 or 6 years now,and in the mean time my brother has filled up a good sized tupperware box with 808's,Muzzy's,Shakespeare's,etc.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been shooting the same AMS for six years and had zero problems other than the bottle cracking but thats a quick fix.  Its the only reel id suggest.  What kind of problems do you guys have that makes them so bad?


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> I have been shooting the same AMS for six years and had zero problems other than the bottle cracking but thats a quick fix.  Its the only reel id suggest.  What kind of problems do you guys have that makes them so bad?



A "snap back" can kill ya 

Bowfishing is a lot of fun, but not worth dying for. Yes, reels do break, but $30 is cheap insurance.


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 5, 2011)

I use an old muzzy hand wrap real and have never had a problem.  It is a pain to wind the line back up but its fun, cheap and easy to use.  I shoot my arrows off the deck and I use a muzzy predator arrow with standard gar points.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2011)

CraigM said:


> I'm trying my best to stay on a fairly conservative budget


 
My venture has not been very conservative getting my boat set up I can tell ya that


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

No type of outdoor sport is cheap. If you buy the right stuff the first time you want have to replace it the next time you go.


----------



## Big Train (Mar 8, 2011)

Amen to that augustabowhunter... I started last year started with cheap bow reel etc. spent most the time driven the pusher motor while my buddies shot. Cause my stuff was tore up.Went out bought a PSE Barracuda set up, well worth it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Michael said:


> A "snap back" can kill ya
> 
> Bowfishing is a lot of fun, but not worth dying for. Yes, reels do break, but $30 is cheap insurance.



How do you get "snap back" with a AMS reel.  They seem safer than the zebco type to me.


----------

